# Suche USB 3.0 Karte mit PCIe 1.0 für Gigabyte P35 DS4



## fireman99 (26. Juni 2011)

*Suche USB 3.0 Karte mit PCIe 1.0 für Gigabyte P35 DS4*

Hallo Leute,

suche für mein Gigabyte P35 DS4 Mainboard eine PCI Erweiterungskarte für USB 3.0
Da das Gigabyte Board nur PCIe 1.0 hat, muss die Karte natürlich damit zurechtkommen.

Hat jemand für mich eine Kaufempfehlung oder sogar Erfahrungsberichte?

Anschließen will ich ein WD My Book mit 2TB USB 3.0

Ich Danke für eure Antworten.

MFG


----------



## Ahab (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche USB 3.0 Karte mit PCIe 1.0 für Gigabyte P35 DS4*

De Facto ist PCIe ja durchgehend abwärtskompatibel. Mit einem aktuellen BIOS solltest du da auch insgesamt problemlos eine Karte nachrüsten können. 

Fraglich ist jedoch, ob PCIe 1.1 (nicht 1.0, du hast ja "schon" einen P35 Chip) genug Bandbreite bereitstellt, um das USB 3.0 Interface nicht auszubremsen. Allerdings denke ich, dass selbst im Falle einer Limitierung immernoch deutlich höhere Datenraten erreicht werden, als mit USB 2.0. 

Ich würde einfach mal die Asus US36 ausprobieren. 

Edit: tut mir leid hab mich verguckt, laut Geizhals sind nur eine Reihe von Asus Boards zur US36 kompatibel. 

Edit 2: laut Rezensionen ist sie doch zu nicht-Asus Boards kompatibel. Komisch komisch...


----------



## Kenny1871 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche USB 3.0 Karte mit PCIe 1.0 für Gigabyte P35 DS4*

hm würd mich au intressieren...teste das auch mal aus


----------



## Ohlsen (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche USB 3.0 Karte mit PCIe 1.0 für Gigabyte P35 DS4*

Hallo, ich hatte für das P35DS3P die hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist auch tatsächlich genauso schnell wie die Onboardvariante meines jetzigen P8P67.
Schaufelt ca. 90-100MByte in der Sekunde!
Hatte ich als Erweiterungsset für meine Seagate Festplatte bei Atelco bestellt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche USB 3.0 Karte mit PCIe 1.0 für Gigabyte P35 DS4*

Ja, die 100MB/s einer normalen HDD schafft USB 3 problemlos, selbst wenns in der Leistung kastriert ist.


----------



## riedochs (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche USB 3.0 Karte mit PCIe 1.0 für Gigabyte P35 DS4*

Ich müsste nachschauen welche ich verbaut habe. Ich komme mit der USB3 Karte auf 100MB/s für meine Samsung Festplatten, was deren Limit sein dürfte.. Verbaut ist bei mir ein Gigabyte EP35-DS3R.


----------



## daniel-mag (22. November 2011)

*AW: Suche USB 3.0 Karte mit PCIe 1.0 für Gigabyte P35 DS4*

Ich bitte Euch um Hilfe:

Mein Gigabyte ED35-DS4 möchte ich mit einer USB 3.0 Karte aufrüsten, jedoch weiss ich nicht, welche Karte funktioniert. 

Anfang des Jahres hatte ich schon mal zwei Karten (habe leider die Marken vergessen) ausprobiert, aber beide liefen nicht mit dem Mainboard bzw. nur im USB 2.0 Modus. 

@riedochs
Welche USB 3.0 Karte hast Du in Deinem Gigabyte EP35-DS3R verbaut?


----------

